# I Can Talk Finally



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

For those of you newcomers who may not know, I lost my voice box to cancer February 2011. I was diagnosed with throat cancer January 2010. 

After radiation treatment failed VA finally decided the voice box had to go.

I had a few failed attempts to get this speech device implanted into my esophagus but finally it's in. It took a year longer than it should have to get a successful implant.

I can now get rid of this horrible electronic speech device and talk by holding my thumb over the opening in my neck. I can even talk on the phone and be understood, FINALLY.

Nothing can replace real speech but this is wonderful by comparison and sounds much better.

I have a lot to be thankful for this holiday.:-D


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I am so HAPPY for you Lee!! This actually made my day!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> For those of you newcomers who may not know, I lost my voice box to cancer February 2011. I was diagnosed with throat cancer January 2010.
> 
> After radiation treatment failed VA finally decided the voice box had to go.
> 
> ...



FANTASTIC!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

It's been a long road with lots of terrible moments, horrible letdowns and suffering with pain. I don't even remember any more how many different biopsy's they took or how many hospital stays I had.

It seems like forever ago that I was enjoying retirement in Costa Rica when the shit hit the fan and I woke up one day with a hoarse voice.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

YAY lee!!! does this mean you can now yell at the dogs and they'll listen?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> YAY lee!!! does this mean you can now yell at the dogs and they'll listen?


You're half right. Lee can now yell at his dog. Not sure if they'll listen ;-)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> YAY lee!!! does this mean you can now yell at the dogs and they'll listen?


I've had them under control for a long time now. Beating them with my cane helped a lot. BTW I don't even need the cane anymore!\\/


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

Awesome! Very happy for you. Hope you and your family have a wonderful Thanksgiving holiday.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

that's awesome news!

Laura


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Great news, Lee!!!!! YAY!!!! \\/


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I've been waiting for this before I started long awaited travel again to Costa Rica. I won't retire there again because I need to be close to a VA Medical Center.

But it won't be long before I'm sipping COCO LOCOS in my favorite thatched roof beachfront bar watching the BEACH BABES stroll by under the swaying coconut palm trees.\\/


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Congrats buddy, really happy for you


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

Great news, Lee!


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Right on Lee! Great to hear this!


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Congrats Lee! A tough road for sure! Glad things finally came together for you! \\/


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

You're right Lee we have a lot to be thankful & you just gave the rest of us more to be thankful. Good on you buddy, may God continue to bless you, have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Very happy for you Lee! Great news.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

This is probably redundant at this point. Still, I'm very happy for you Lee! Congrats. Thank you for sharing. I am pretty sure a lot of us have been cheering you on and it is nice to find out you've finally got some good news after all you have been through. Happy Thanksgiving, and enjoy your new voice!

-Cheers


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

That is great news and congratulations to you! Much to give thanks for this Thanksgiving...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

!!!Fantabulous!!!
I recall the first attempt didn't go so well with that. GREAT that they finally got it right! :wink:


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Great news Lee!!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> !!!Fantabulous!!!
> I recall the first attempt didn't go so well with that. GREAT that they finally got it right! :wink:


I didn't get on the forum because I didn't want to bore everyone with all my issues.

It turned out to be three different times under the knife. Even after the third time I was still having issues. It took 3 more doctor appts to get the thing functioning right.

I finally walked out of the VA Medical Center on Monday able to communicate. I waited a day to make sure all was well and then bragged to you guys.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Wonderful news, Lee!!! 

Have a great holiday season!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks. everyone!

I will have a great time this year. I can't describe how much fun I'm having when I go to stores that I frequent regularly. I never used the electronic device in public. It was just too embarrassing and many people couldn't understand it anyway.

Now the clerks I see regularly freak when I talk to them.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Lee, I'm so happy for you. I'm sorry you had to go through so much pain and suffering but so glad it has turned out all right.

I would jump for joy but knowing how accident prone I am, I'd probably break my ankle.

I'll toast you with a glass of malt whisky instead!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Lee, I'm so happy for you. I'm sorry you had to go through so much pain and suffering but so glad it has turned out all right.
> 
> I would jump for joy but knowing how accident prone I am, I'd probably break my ankle.
> 
> I'll toast you with a glass of malt whisky instead!!


You do that, Gil!

I'm sitting here now with a rum and eggnog getting ready for our feasting holiday. My wife and daughter are out getting all the groceries. They will be cooking until midnight. I enjoy the leftovers as much as the dinner itself.

How is your husband doing? I hope all is well with him since his medical event.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I've had them under control for a long time now. Beating them with my cane helped a lot. BTW I don't even need the cane anymore!\\/


hahaha:wink: i'm all for minimizing the hardware :wink:


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Congrats on getting rid of the cane, Lee!

Have a happy Thanks giving!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You do that, Gil!
> 
> I'm sitting here now with a rum and eggnog getting ready for our feasting holiday. My wife and daughter are out getting all the groceries. They will be cooking until midnight. I enjoy the leftovers as much as the dinner itself.
> 
> How is your husband doing? I hope all is well with him since his medical event.


Lee, I'm happy to say he's doing quite well, although there's always a risk, but he's handling it well mentally. I'm a sport freak, not team games, but biking, jogging, aqua aerobics, etc. and he doesnn't listen to my advice ](*,)

However, some obviously sympathetic female at Rehab has advised him to do what I have been advising for weeks now. "What do we do, we listen of course".

Maybe it's not what you say, it's the way you say it


----------



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello Lee,
I am a newbie here and just wanted to say I am glad you are able to have a voice once again. I have a strong history of cancer in my family and know what it is capable of. It is great to see you i high spirits and able to communicate vocally with your fellow humans as well as your furry friends! Peace to you and I hope you beat it totally!! You will be in my prayers and thoughts as many are that fight cancer.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

James Kotary said:


> Hello Lee,
> I am a newbie here and just wanted to say I am glad you are able to have a voice once again. I have a strong history of cancer in my family and know what it is capable of. It is great to see you i high spirits and able to communicate vocally with your fellow humans as well as your furry friends! Peace to you and I hope you beat it totally!! You will be in my prayers and thoughts as many are that fight cancer.


VA is scheduling the big 2 year cancer test after the Holidays.. If I can get past that I have a good shot at staying clean for awhile.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> VA is scheduling the big 2 year cancer test after the Holidays.. If I can get past that I have a good shot at staying clean for awhile.


That will be good! That will be a good thing to have done and then focus on the good future.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Great news, Lee!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Fantastic news Lee. 

David


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

It's pretty amazing the medical stuff they can do now. I feel sorry for people that had my problem in the "old days". 

My wife knows someone in Costa Rica who has no voice box. They don't even provide them with a electronic device. The poor guy can't communicate at all other than writing.

I don't understand quite how this thing works other than they drill a hole from the opening in my neck into the esophagus and insert a device between the two.


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

Lee that is wonderful news!
In May my brother was diagnosed with Multiple Myeloma. He has been in the hospital the last 2 weeks undergoing chemo and a stemcell transplant. He has gone thru a lot especially in the last week saying at times he did not care if he lived or died. I knew he was on the wayto feeling better when he was worrying over his hair coming out. Although he knew that would happen the reality was another thing.
My brother and I are very close. I know he will beat this.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

that's great very happy for you


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

vicki dickey said:


> Lee that is wonderful news!
> In May my brother was diagnosed with Multiple Myeloma. He has been in the hospital the last 2 weeks undergoing chemo and a stemcell transplant. He has gone thru a lot especially in the last week saying at times he did not care if he lived or died. I knew he was on the wayto feeling better when he was worrying over his hair coming out. Although he knew that would happen the reality was another thing.
> My brother and I are very close. I know he will beat this.


I wish him good luck, Vicki.

I never had chemo but I did have radiation for 7 weeks. The first half was a "no brainer". I was wondering why everyone was making a big deal about it. The second half I found out why. It was a tough thing to do. Went through all of that and it failed to cure the cancer.

I hate hospitals. I always forced my way out way before the doctors wanted to discharge me.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

vicki dickey said:


> Lee that is wonderful news!
> In May my brother was diagnosed with Multiple Myeloma. He has been in the hospital the last 2 weeks undergoing chemo and a stemcell transplant. He has gone thru a lot especially in the last week saying at times he did not care if he lived or died. I knew he was on the wayto feeling better when he was worrying over his hair coming out. Although he knew that would happen the reality was another thing.
> My brother and I are very close. I know he will beat this.


He sounds like he's regaining his fighting spirit .... a major part of the battle.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Lee, that is wonderful news!

Vicky, my hopes for your brother. My aunt went through multiple myeloma and lost the battle in 1998 despite the best care available at the time. Hoping advances over the more recent years will help your brother.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I don't understand quite how this thing works other than they drill a hole from the opening in my neck into the esophagus and insert a device between the two.


Hey, I don't quite understand how gravity works! Sometimes it is enough to know that it does.

It is pretty amazing some of the scientific & medical advances they've made. I'm very happy for you.

-Cheers


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Ruby said:


> Hey, I don't quite understand how gravity works!



"There is no gravity; the earth sucks."





(from the movie _Getting Straight_)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_"It is pretty amazing some of the scientific & medical advances they've made. I'm very happy for you."_

Me too! 

The "good old days" were not so good in many ways. Imagine pre-penicillin, when people died from blood poisoning from a cut.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Great to hear that Lee. It's been a long time coming for sure.


----------



## mike finn (Jan 5, 2011)

Glad to hear about an old Jar Head getting back on his feet. I can only imagine just how ad this sucked for you. Good luck!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks again everyone. Many of you old timers here have put up with all my whining about this for too long. I hope I've reached my goal. This next cancer test may be a good indication that I succeeded in beating this thing.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Do not think of this as whining. You have a right, as so do others who have experienced similar, to open up and tell people how you feel. 

How else could we try to comfort you and IF WE FOUND OUT THAT YOU HAD KEPT IT A WELL HIDDEN SECRET, I wouldn't like to be in your shoes (probably too big for me anyway)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Do not think of this as whining. You have a right, as so do others who have experienced similar, to open up and tell people how you feel.
> 
> How else could we try to comfort you and IF WE FOUND OUT THAT YOU HAD KEPT IT A WELL HIDDEN SECRET, I wouldn't like to be in your shoes (probably too big for me anyway)


Size 12 in US sizes. LOL

This has gone on so long I don't want everyone to think I'm a hypochondriac. I'm bored of this cancer crap myself so I can imagine how everyone else feels.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> This has gone on so long I don't want everyone to think I'm a hypochondriac. I'm bored of this cancer crap myself so I can imagine how everyone else feels.


I agree, this cancer crap has gone on too long. Still, what good is a story without a happy ending?

-Cheers


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Size 12 in US sizes - my dad had size 12 in GB sizes. My brother used to use his shoes to build a Ship's fleet and Dad used to joke and say no one would break into our house as long as he left his shoes outside the front door. In those days PC's had to be a certain height, hence the shoe size.

I once read that men with large feet are more generous than those with small feet, obviously taking the height of the man into consideration.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> I agree, this cancer crap has gone on too long. Still, what good is a story without a happy ending?
> 
> -Cheers


One more check up to get through and then I can rest easy for awhile.

I want everyone to know David is a medical librarian ( I hope I got that job description correct) who helped me understand some of the problem I was having early on in this ongoing saga.

There are many other members here who provided a lot of support and helped me get through all of this. 

One in particular stayed in almost daily contact with me. I am very grateful. 

There is a lot of stuff you don't want to discuss with family members during these type disasters. 

It helps to "cry" on somebody's shoulder outside the family.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I once read that men with large feet are more generous than those with small feet, obviously taking the height of the man into consideration.


Ha ha Gillian, I just caught that. I wonder where that idea came from anyway. I've haven't found a big foot to be any more generous than a small foot. More like big feet, big shoes and socks. LOL

Hey Lee, maybe I missed it, when's your all clear check up?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Nicole, 

don't discount it - check it out.

Especially, relatively tall men with small shoe sizes.....


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Nicole,
> 
> don't discount it - check it out.
> 
> Especially, relatively tall men with small shoe sizes.....


Nah, that wouldn't work for me both small hands and small feet have always been a turn off so there's no way I would know about that first hand. But, the next time I come across a tall man with small feet I'll do a little visual exploring to see if you are right. ha ha


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Nicole,
> 
> don't discount it - check it out.
> 
> Especially, relatively tall men with small shoe sizes.....


Depends what you chicks consider generous. I read it's a indication of another body part SIZE!\\/


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

What does visual mean? I thought the way to a man's character involved mental instigation?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Depends what you chicks consider generous. I read it's a indication of another body part SIZE!\\/


Yeah. I'm thinking Gillian is being considerate in her explanation of generous and it's relationship to shoe size, either that or she's never heard about what we're referring to.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Ha ha Gillian, I just caught that. I wonder where that idea came from anyway. I've haven't found a big foot to be any more generous than a small foot. More like big feet, big shoes and socks. LOL
> 
> Hey Lee, maybe I missed it, when's your all clear check up?



I had it Friday, last week. They found something they didn't like in radiology. It is either new cancer or remnants of radiation treatment. I'm having lots of problem swallowing.

I'm sure that means a new biopsy. I'm waiting to hear from the surgeon on Monday.

I'm trying hard not to be negative.

I feel better than I did when I had cancer, although when I was still in Costa Rica, I felt fine and they told me I wad cancer a year before that.

It was after I got back that I was starting to feel terrible

FUK!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Damn. I suppose one way to look at it is not liking something could translate to them being hypercritical about any anomaly they find and treating it seriously, even if it may not be.

Hit me up on Monday and let me know how it went. My email account has been acting up so if you shoot me an email and don't hear back from me send me a PM alright?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Damn. I suppose one way to look at it is not liking something could translate to them being hypercritical about any anomaly they find and treating it seriously, even if it may not be.
> 
> Hit me up on Monday and let me know how it went. My email account has been acting up so if you shoot me an email and don't hear back from me send me a PM alright?


No, they showed me the Xray picture. The throat goes down the size if of a silver dollar and suddenly narrows to a dime width and then expands again. That is either a new tumor or a result of past radiation.

That is one thing I like about VA Medical..... they don't bullshit you around.

It's cold, hard facts.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Keep us informed, please. I'm hoping everyting is ok.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Keep us informed, please. I'm hoping everyting is ok.


Ditto.

-Cheers


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I saw the Ear, Nose and Throat doctors couple of day ago. They believe the narrowing of that area of the esophagus is a result of the failed radiation treatmentss I had a couple of years ago trying to save my voice box.

I go under the "knife" again December 14th to make sure it isn't a new cancer tumor. Providing the ENT doctors are correct they will dilate (stretch) that area so I can swallow easier.

What a pain in the ass this is!


----------

